# Another junglefowl type hen



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

I saw this hen just now. She looks a lot like our junglefowl type hen, but has slightly different feather markings.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

But this one looks like she has a strawberry comb, which are very common here, whereas red junglefowl have single combs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, a mix?


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

All chickens here are mixed. They run around everywhere - including inside the supermarket, pharmacy, local government buildings, police station etc. They breed with one another and we’re so close to the jungle here maybe wild junglefowl breed with them too.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm guessing they are never too far away from that local wild genetic pool.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the pic!


----------

